# inheriting bread machine



## tailgatingpirate (Oct 14, 2007)

as a jack of many trades, master of none.  Im going to have access to a bread machine and wanted to know if the master smokers/ chefs have any recipes they are willing to share.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 14, 2007)

here's a great site for a bread machine we got 1 too. 
http://www.bread-maker.net/Bread-mak...er-BCF1690.pdf


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 14, 2007)

Bread Oh yeah!  I have a CD full of them! Just gotta run it down.


----------



## tailgatingpirate (Oct 14, 2007)

sounds awesome guys, i was going to break it in tomorrow...i just got to pick out a recipe


----------



## pescadero (Oct 18, 2007)

Hay Pirate:

I am in the same situation as you. Over the weekend I had a Regal Kitchen Pro bread machine given to me.  Giver said it was two years old and she made at least two loaves of bread a week during that time.  She called it a real 'work horse'.  (Looks brand new).  Husband just surprised her with a big fancy model, with all the 'bells and whistles'.  I have never used one, so have spent a few days reading up and asking questions.

I am making my first loaf, as we speak.  Has 23 minutes left on the cook cycle and then we will see how it went.  

Just a plain white loaf, but I had to start somewhere.  I'm wondering if I can treat the loaves like "Fattys".  You know, stuff them with 'stuff'. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Probably not, but is still going to be a lot of fun.

Skip


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a bread machine also, there was a thread on here for a jalapeno cheese bread that was pretty good.

here it is
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...alapeno+cheese

I only used the machine on the dough setting though..........sorry if this is not what you were after.


----------



## navionjim (Oct 18, 2007)

Man there are a million of them on the web, take your pick. You won't know if you like it until you bake it. I've got two machines and I love em! Only one word of caution I want to offer you, get some good measures and use them. Machine bread isn't forgiving like hand made bread, an extra teaspoon of something can totally change the end product. They are great toys though, the only other drawback is the bread will go stale faster than store bought. If it lasts that long that is.
Jimbo


----------



## raypeel (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's one I make all the time.

3 cups of flower
2 eggs
5 TBS butter
4 TBS sugar
1 TS salt
1 TS yeast
4 oz milk
4 oz water

Make sure milk and water are about 90 degrees (not quite body temp)

One thing to watch on liquids is not to add to much.  Make sure the mixture is going to make a ball and adjust the liquid accordingly.

Everyone seems to like this one.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's a good link:

http://www.recipegal.com/bread/


----------



## tailgatingpirate (Oct 18, 2007)

wow this thing is addictive, i have only had it for 3 days and im on my 5th loaf  i gave away one, that was the first recipe that i used that was really good (ill post later). now im kinda experimenting now and replacing salt with garlic salt, and vegetable oil with olive oil.

next week im planning on started a sour dough starter, ( i love that stuff)


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

Hot fresh bread, smoked meat, cold beer what else is there?


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Pirate,   I have a killer Sourdough started recipe.  I will start a new thread so everyone can enjoy.  I love making bread as well.  I will recomend that you get the book bread machine magic.  It is where I dot my start.  I also recomend that you only use the machine to turn the dough.  Use your oven and a el chepo baking stone from wally world for the baking part.  Also use some good yeast like Red star.  You can buy it in a large jar at again Wally world next to the bread machines.  Happy baking!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 18, 2007)

good blues


----------



## monty (Oct 18, 2007)

Heya, Pirate!

Check out   www.breadworld.com

This site is sponsored by Fleischman's Yeast and is a super site for some great recipes. And if you join the "Bread Brigade" newsletter you get coupons for Fleischman's Yeast about every month as well as a lot of tips, tricks and recipes for both bread machines and traditional breadmaking.

Check it out and good luck!

Cheers!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 18, 2007)

amen on the blues gypsy


d8de


----------



## tailgatingpirate (Oct 18, 2007)

wow, thanks guys, i would like that sourdough starter and im heading to wally world tomorrow to get the stone to bake on.  about to join that bread club thing as well.

and for the fresh bread smoked meat and a cold beverage.  I would add on a nice cigar while the feast is cooking


----------



## pescadero (Nov 12, 2007)

I am in the same addicted state of mind.  I just got my machine back when this thread was started and I don't think it has ever cooled down.  LOL

Have made several different recipes and different flavors.  Made Raisin several times.  Finally decided to get a little ventursome.  Yesterday, I used the same recipe as I do for Raisin, but substituted chopped Jalapeno pepper.  

First I cleaned and cored enough peppers to give me the same quantity as that of the Raisins, I normally use..  Then put them in the microwave, in a little bowl of water.  Nuked them until a little tender because I didn't want them still crunchy, in the bread.  After removing from the microwave I diced them fairly fine.  I treated the peppers like I would the Raisins and from here on out just followed the Raisin Bread recipe.

Came out great and was a hit.  Taste was mild with little if any heat, just good flavor.  To warm it a little next time,  I will try removing the seeds but leaving the ribs.  It may take a couple of tries but I think I can get it where I want it.  

Skip


----------

